# Assam: Govt struggles to control deadly riots; Rajdhani attacked, train services hit



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 26, 2012)

GUWAHATI: The death toll in the ongoing ethnic clash between Bodo and Bengali speaking Muslims in the Bodo heartland in Kokrajhar district since Friday, rose to 20 as additional central paramilitary forces from different parts of the country are on their way to the troubled area.

Over 50, 000 people belonging to both the communities have been affected in the spate of violence so far. The population of Bodos, the largest tribal group among the 23 notified scheduled tribes, is just over five per cent of the total population of the state while Muslims constitute nearly 33 per cent.

Assam: Govt struggles to control deadly riots; Rajdhani attacked, train services hit - The Times of India


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 26, 2012)

it took these idiots **** load of time to realise Assam is being over run by Bangladesh illegal immigrants...


----------



## funskar (Jul 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1B60_gPf0Ro[/YOUTUBE]

Pak flags sighted in Assam


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2012)

Bangladeshi imports. Kaangress' votebank.


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2012)

when will eastern states get better ? 

Sometimes I think of abandoning this sh!t planet Earth full of morons and myopic people. But there are minute instances of goodness which restores my belief in humanity.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks to kongress even this will happen in metros as well.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh god , these communal Voilence. (T_T) .
So finally communal voilence and instability has appeared during rule of kangress sarkar too. ,

No , wonder why we are still living in a thrid world country.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 27, 2012)

And our prime minister has nothing to say about it? Dear Sonia please let go of that mute button..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Bangladeshi imports. Kaangress' votebank.



Bull's Eye.



Rishi. said:


> Oh god , these communal Voilence. (T_T) .
> So finally communal voilence and instability has appeared during rule of kangress sarkar too. ,
> 
> No , wonder why we are still living in a thrid world country.



In fact its not "communal violence" at all from a POV. Indians are just trying to get back whats theirs from the "Bangladeshis". I may be wrong.


----------



## Renny (Jul 27, 2012)

Assam's demography has changed dramatically since the last 2 decades due to the illegal migrants, Congress just ignores it because they're a vote bank, hope the other 6 sister states don't go the same way.

There is no hope for this country as long as the Congress rules, this cancer must be removed.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2012)

funskar said:


> Pak flags sighted in Assam



that video is perhaps from 2008. another evidence that what's happening in assam is part of a well-laid out conspiracy, & also a result of the acute apathy of our spineless govt. 
(i think they are hand-in-gloves with the bangladeshi authorities, probably their coffers being fed by the latter. the 'immigrants' issue has NEVER been a topic of discussion during the several bilateral talks & meetings held between the diplomats of the two countries; & its so unbelievable! the bangladeshi diplomat brazenly said to a reporter/journalist who questioned him on this issue recently, that, "please ask your own politicians about this. as from our side, we are not aware that this is a problem at all & have never been informed about it by the indian authorities/govt"; its either an 'honest lie', or an 'honest admission/confession of the reality' by the bangladeshi counterparts. another interesting thing to be noted here is that, one of the demands of pakistan at the time of partition was the state of assam too).



Xccentricity said:


> Assam's demography has changed dramatically since the last 2 decades due to the illegal migrants, Congress just ignores it because they're a vote bank, hope the other 6 sister states don't go the same way.
> 
> There is no hope for this country as long as the Congress rules, this cancer must be removed.



today there was news that one of the relief centres too was burnt down, and one woman was shot at (we know by whom). i will be mighty grieved & disappointed in our people of this country (perhaps beyond any point of return) if people vote congress again back to power the next time (you can't have a third slap). 
this is the same party that used to campaign in assam & other north-eastern states during indira gandhi's rule, that copies of bible would be distributed freely to people if they vote for them (we all know their 'traditional' antics). i don't have any words really, neither to describe my anguish, nor rage.


----------



## reddead (Jul 27, 2012)

ico said:


> Bangladeshi imports. Kaangress' votebank.



how can they vote if they are not indian citizens??
congress' jugaad??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2012)

How do you think Congress has been holding the seat for so many years ? 
Legal voting?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 28, 2012)

15 years in Assam. M bored with congos. Now our President is also congo. This time every person I know were in shock how congos won the election.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 28, 2012)

guys watch your  words ...italian aunty must be keeping an eye , if u say anything against congress or against her , you may be jailed


----------



## ico (Jul 28, 2012)

reddead said:


> how can they vote if they are not indian citizens??
> congress' jugaad??


yeah. give them voting IDs and ration cards. They are Indian now.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 28, 2012)

I surely fells that we need to change the system....

like me , many are there which just complaints about the govt but do not vote 
i don't vote coz i m not in my hometown for my work ...

but this time i will take a leave on election time and Vote without fail.....


----------



## funskar (Jul 29, 2012)

Get this Aids(congress n italian aunty out of india).
Bloody ass*oles


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 29, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> guys watch your  words ...italian aunty must be keeping an eye , if u say anything against congress or against her , you may be jailed



I m not saying congress, m telling about congos and and its nothing wrong if I say if I am bored with congos.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 2, 2012)

Do you want congrei secularism or a daring government. hnw many of you support movement of anna hazare. praise modi for his success in gujarat. news channle are paid by current govt. why no one covered riots in assam . never vote for congo anymore


----------

